
Can a Broke America Fight a Cold War with China? - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-05-05/coronavirus-can-a-broke-u-s-fight-a-cold-war-with-china
======
IXxXI
China was broke before the pandemic hit with many state owned banks going
bankrupt.

Imagine how they're faring now.

